# White smoke when I accelerate



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello all,

I need some advice, I have a 2003 Altima 3.5 , when I am driving and I punch it it seems that some white smoke comes out of the exhaust, not all the time but it happens.

I took it to the dealer and they said they could not find a thing wrong, they even when as far as saying they drove another 3.5 and it did the same thing.

Has anyone else experienced this?

It does not seem normal to me, only 3800 miles on the car. 

Any advice? Is there a car expert out there?

Thank you all,

Rastaman


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's nothing to worry about. Many owners have reported this. Mine does it and I have 25K miles on (with no problems).

The white stuff is probably water vapor which gets pushed out when you accelarate.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Yea, don't worry. Occasional smoke is ok. Heavy white smoke is not good. Usually means a blown head gasket. But you'd smell it and probably would be overheating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

*I hope so*

Thanks, I hope I do not have to worry.

I think it is odd, but only time will tell I guess.

Thank you all again,

Rastaman


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

It could be the rings didn't seat properly. Or there's something wrong with the PCV system. Or the motor could be over filled with oil.
If it's under warranty take it to the dealer.


----------

